# Princeton, WV - Bear, Sweet INJURED TAIL



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12548676

Mercer Co, WV, Bear, 3 yrs, sweet, has injured tail and needs medical attention








[/img] 








[/img]


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

How awful. 










I hope she can find a home.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

I've sent to VGSR too


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

OMG this poor girl. I can't even begin to imagine how painful this is for her


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

dang the whole tail is de-gloved. He needs some meds- just for the pain alone. URGH


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

OK we were able to get some antibiotics and pain meds for this baby which were given over the weekend. They say he is extremely nice despite being in such pain. Can anyone help us with him? I was told we do not have much time.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

I will donate to help with boarding or vet bills.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Thank you Skyizzy. I will pm you the address. This needs to happen quickly.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Any rescue able to take him?


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

We can pull temporarily for boarding with help and get him vetted to see if a permanent rescue will help out.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok !!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Would they wrap it for a transport?


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm sure I can get the vet to take care of it before transport however is necessary. It almost looks like it will need to be amputated. There is transport leaving from here to NJ at the end of this week.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Please let me know how I can help!


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I just found out this guy has been sitting there for 3 days without anything but some pain meds. I need to find a way to get him out but the shelter won't let me pull him right now without a permanent rescue faxing their info in and qualifying. We can accept help for his vetting and I will pm that info to you since we are not allowed to post-this is just an unbelievable situation.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Please will a rescue step up!


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

We still need to get him vetted in the meantime. He just shouldn't be sitting there like that.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Let me know


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Absolutely and thank you so much.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Does anyone know his HW status? Or what is wrong with what looks like his right hind leg?


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

He will be going to the vet tomorrow so we will know more then. I will post more as soon as I know something. I do have concerns about him staying at the shelter.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

His tail will get infected if he stays at the shelter in this condition.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Just checking on him (from my phone).







even on a tiny screen I see those soft eyes.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

He is wonderfully sweet and so in need of help right now.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Has he seen the vet? What is his condition?


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

eadavis-what is the expectation for the vet appointment today-just to get an idea of what is wrong and some short term care/cleaning/abx or whatever to prep him for a rescue/transport or actual surgeries?

Does anyone else (and I am not saying this to make it worse or hurt his chances, believe me!!!) see an issue with that right rear leg? Like he got hit/pinned by a car or something. 

How is he with other dogs/cats do you know? You said he's sweet. I am just trying to get info out for anyone who is considering him.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

I called the vets today and they just brought him in, the vet did not have a chance to see him yet.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump for this sweet baby


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump again


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Any updates?

Soon I have to go on work errands, then to a meeting, then to another thing but will check in on my phone internet thing. 

I have to take Kramer for his Adequan shot tonight too. Kind of a no fun day for my dogs. I always feel bad-but then think of this poor dog and realize he would love to have a nice warm place to sleep and a boring day of good health.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I have arranged for Bear to be picked up from the vet this afternoon and taken to the kennel. I don't have any other details yet but will post as soon as I do. Thanks everyone.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Jean Nothing yet, Eadavis will let me know. I'm anxious to find out. I really feel so bad for this dog. I am bound and determine to help him!


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

up you go my boy!


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump again for Bear


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Hope you're doing okay at the vet's office, Bear. Paws crossed for you!


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Please keep us posted...


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Bear has a foster home to go to and I am sure they will post an update. Thank you everyone-you guys are awesome. I guess this topic can be moved now.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Glad he has somewhere to go. Will he still need a rescue or is that part covered also?


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

YES... Bear is still in NEED of a rescue or adopter which has to be processed thru the Mercer County Shelter. Bear reminded me so much of my own boy Dre' I just couldn't stand the thought of him going into a kennel or back to the shelter so offered to take him home with me temporarily until he can find placement... hopefully soon.

Please, if anyone has interest in him he is still in dire need of a home...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

So what is the deal with his tail and leg?


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

His tail was amputated today... no word of any leg injury. I talked with the Mercer Humane Society lady, Donna, who said his adoption can go thru her if anyone is interested. Everyone says he's a really really sweet boy and very laid back.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Skyizzy-check your messages. Thanks.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

I picked Bear up at the vet's today and he's an absolutely lovely dog. The girls in the vet's office were taken by his gentle manners and laid back attitude. He still doesn't seem to feel up to par, but they said he's doing much better today than the day he came in. His tail was amputated short. Right now he weighs 73 pounds but is at least 10 pounds underweight and very very skinny. 

Hopefully he can find a home soon as he will only be staying with me until his meds are finished and his tail is healed and he is well enough to be kenneled. Hopefully he will have better days ahead of him as it's doubtful he's had the best of care. But he's a real sweetheart though.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Bare Bear


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

aww poor baby, I hope he is feeling better soon.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Bear is beginning to feel better... he's starting to put a bounce in his stride and wants to play with the towel when getting dried off from his walks. Still a perfect gentleman though...such a sweet boy, and he's a really beautiful dog. 

There has been interest shown in him by a good rescue so keeping our fingers crossed he will be spoken for soon. But for now he's still not placed so will keep his thread open until he is. Just wanted to pass on that he is feeling much better and his tail is starting to heal well.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: FORRUGER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bear's petfinder link: PETFINDER LINK: Bear - Mercer County Animal Shelter Princeton WV


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

Forruger

i wanted to take a moment and say thank you for helping bear; he sure reminds me of jake (now finn) when i look at him; you're a good soul w/an incredibly generous heart

finn and i wish you a very merry and blessed Christmas

ellen

btw, finn has settled in beautifully; he RUNS and plays w/the other big dogs in the house and rough houses w/them; it's such a beautiful sight; his hind end is actually stronger now from all the running in the yard


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey Ellen, It's really great to know Finn is in such a wonderful home and really enjoying his life now!! He's one beautiful dog and glad the exercise is strengthening his rear legs. 

And yes, Bear did remind me of Finn aka Jake when I saw him! Not as big as Finn (though will fill out into the 80+ pound range) but did wonder if he was kin to him. Definately could be. 

Merry Christmas to you and yours and hope you have a wonderful blessed Christmas too. Pat


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

pat

sure wish i could take another dog; i'd take bear in a minute!!!

but, our rescue just pulled 18 dogs and i'm fostering 2 who'll likely be permanent fosters
plus the expense of the big dogs; as it is i go through 30# of dog food every 4 days; and i'm still trying to keep them on the orijen even though it's expensive; but they're doing so well on it...great coats, soft and shiny; active, healthy dogs; i just don't want to change 

you're such a good person to do all that you do; i'm praying that someone else will see the potential and the value in bear and will adopt him

i'll watch this thread closely; and yes, i did wonder if he and finn are related; they sure do look like they could be

i'm planning on taking some pics this weekend; once i get them i'll send them to you; please pm me w/a private email so i can send them; i still haven't figured out how to post pics here...i'm still such a computer challenged person
ellen


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Bear has been committed to by a rescue and will be going to his new foster home this coming week. I'm sure if Bear could talk he would like to say thanks to everyone who's helped him and wished him well. Better days are ahead for this sweet guy.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Boy if any dog deserves a break it is this poor guy. Nicely done!!


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

YYYYIIIIIPPPPPPEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i'm so glad; prayers and good thoughts are very powerful things

ellen


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Thats GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

